# Ventilador Birtman no enciende



## bboy charly (Jul 21, 2016)

*B*uenas noches, 

*A*lguien que me pueda ayudar de favor con este problema que tengo con mi ventilador marca "BIRTMAN".

*E*s un ventilador de piso muy parecido al ciclón, lo que pasa es que no quiere encender, no hace ni ruido cuando lo conecto y le pongo en cualquier velocidad, no hace por querer girar, lo desarme y me asegure que estuviera pasando corriente por el control de velocidades que pensé que era eso pero si pasa corriente y el capacitor se lo quite y lo lleve con un electronico para que me lo probara *ha_v*er si estaba bueno y me dijo que estaba bien, entonces que sera? les agradecería que me dieran un tip para poder arreglarlo.

*S*aludos!!


----------



## Goomba (Jul 22, 2016)

Buenas. 
Yo he arreglado varios ventiladores y a todos les pasa lo  mismo: el condensador con menos capacidad de la marcada o totalmente muerto, pero al parecer no es tu caso.
Los ventiladores en general tienen un circuito bastante simple, por lo que no suele ser complicado repararlos.
Si estás totalmente seguro de que la falla no está en el condensador y a los botones les llega corriente solo te queda revisar que no haya ningún fusible térmico abierto (si lo tiene estará cerca del motor). En último caso revisa el motor que no esté quemado.

Pd: En caso de que el condensador estuviera bien, al girar un poco el eje del motor este debería echar a andar.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 22, 2016)

Posiblemente es el fusible, si no es así entonces es cosa del motor. En YouTube enseñan cómo buscar y reemplazar dicho fusible.


----------



## FRANK90 (Jul 22, 2016)

veo que haz comprobado el condensador y el interruptor de velocidades del mismo ventilador, solo queda verificar el fusible termico que casi siempre se encuentra escondido dentro del tubo termocontraible y tambien no se olvide de comprobar el bobinado puede estar comprometido en su funcionamiento


----------

